# Windows Phone -- Windows Programs?



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

Simple question really. I have a few network devices I cannot access with an Andriod phone. Should I be able to with a Win 8 Phone? Or am I misunderstanding the meaning?



And why is nearly everything in this section locked?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Confounded Also said:


> And why is nearly everything in this section locked?


The forum software automatically locks threads after a period of inactivity.

If you have good reason to want a particular topic re-opened, pm a staff member stating your reasons and include a link to the thread.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

Nope. Just something I noticed while posting my question. Thought maybe the section was abandoned.

I'd like to be able to view some IP LAN cameras from a phone the way I can on a PC.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

There should be an app to download check the camera's website to see if they have one.

https://www.tp-link.com/us/faq-304.html

The link above is a guide unsure what make yours are. you might have to update your phone's firmware and google chrome browser.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

steve32mids said:


> There should be an app to download check the camera's website to see if they have one.



That's the whole point. I don't want to do that. I'm able to view them on a PC with a normal browser. I want to know if I would be able to do that with a Win Phone. If not, I can stick with my Android and download something.


----------

